# best public place to trout fish around ellijay



## Eroc33

I am going to ellijay this weekend and want to to trout fish, im pretty sure you can fish the cartacay that runs thru town but dont know much about it. i ll be staying on the west end of town out 52 and clear creek runs thru my girlfriends stepdads place where were staying,  but is real small and I really want to fly fish, but on that note does any one know anything about clear creek and if it is stocked.
and what kind of flys are they biting on now

thanks eroc33


----------



## toolmkr20

Coopers Creek.


----------



## Eroc33

best i can tell coopers creek is about an hour away is there anything closer. and can you fish anywhere on the cartecay around town


----------



## Eroc33

the toccoa sounds good but i dont think im going to have much time and blueridge is about 40min away from where we are staying i would really like to find something closer. is there anywhere you can tell where public access on the toccoa is incase there is something closer.


----------



## bladerunner55

Cuhutta Wma has  some real nice streams. Holly creek and the stream below lake canasauga are very descent.


----------



## Fireaway

Noontootla river is not far. It is artificial only so you will likely catch larger trout.


----------



## Tightliner

Fireaway said:


> Noontootla river is not far. It is artificial only so you will likely catch larger trout.



Be prepaired for alot of bush crashing on Noontootla. Lots of overhanging brush and steep banks, etc., but well worth it. Taccoa is a great fishery, Cartacay holds some good fish too. Tickanittley (sp?) on the upper reaches of the Cartacay also holds some good fish. Alot of the feeder streams might still hold some fish too. Plenty of streams, just get the topo out! Hope this helps.

Later....................................


----------



## Eroc33

thanks for the info i fished clear creek and caught a few native fish and tried the cartecay but it was to high to wade where i wanted to fish. i am going to try noontootla next time i go up there


----------



## Meriwether Mike

I fished the Toccoa and the Cartecay this weekend. Caught a 14" brown on the Toccoa, but did better for numbers on the Cartecay. The water was low on both rivers. Want to try Noontootla soon.


----------

